# too much protein...GOOD or BAD???



## MooLaah (Feb 23, 2010)

Hey everyone can anyone clarify to me if too much much protein is good or bad for my apbt she is around one years old.

i was reading that the brand "blue wilderness" has 42.0% crude protein. is that good or bad.

I've read that too much protein can cause liver problems.

has anyone went through this. anyone please give more knowledge on this subject please and thankyou.

right now i am feeding eukanuba but switching to "premium edge"
(yes i am mixing it together)

eukanuba was drying out my girls coat. she use to have that glossy/shiny coat.

has anyone heard of "premium edge".


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

I use blue buffalo wilderness for Nismo.
and it is absolutely wonderful.
I believe we really looked into it first and even spoke to our vet about it.
because at first it can give your dog diarrhea I believe.
correct me if I'm wrong.
but it works great for us and the protein levels have been a good thing.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

I feed Orijen. the study on liver damage being related to "high protein" was done on rats along time ago. 
here is some info i can give you more if you are intrested.
The Dog Food Project - Is too much protein harmful?


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

sarah did you see blue wilderness went fully grain free?


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

You know Trevor pointed that out and to be honest I'm not sure if that's good or bad.
I've never been much of an expert on food?
also they have a new bag I think its lamb?


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

grains are a known allergen in most dogs also it is not natural for dogs to eat grains. in dog food grains are considered cheap filler. its a great thing to see them remove the grains from the food. i seen they have a few new flavors which is good for dogs with certain protein allergies. 
when Peanut was young he used to eat blue wilderness. i still get emails from them


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

well then I am so glad,
because of all of Nismo's digestive problems I'm sure it isn't hurting him lol.
and yeah I thought so too.
There used to be only one bag of wilderness around here and now I'm seeing a couple.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

It has been years since I have read the back label of premium edge but from what I remember it was a good quality kibble for a lower cost. I will see if I could find it online and be a little more educated in my response 
I know higher protein is an issues with growing puppies and I have heard that too high of protein can cause liver issues. I will have to check out the link Peanutsmommy gave I wanted to read more on it.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Some may not agree with me but I think it is still a good quality kibble. It is not grain free but if your dog does ok on it I think it is fine. This is the Chicken and Rice formula.




Guaranteed Analysis
Crude Protein 26.0% Minimum 
Crude Fat 15.0% Minimum 
Crude Fiber 3.0% Maximum 
Moisture 10.0% Maximum 
Zinc 150 mg/kg Minimum 
Selenium 0.4 mg/kg Minimum 
Vitamin E 300 IU/kg Minimum 
Omega-6 Fatty Acids * 2.5% Minimum 
Omega-3 Fatty Acids * 0.4% Minimum 
Chondroitin Sulfate * 100 mg/kg Minimum 
Glucosamine Hydrochloride * 300 mg/kg Minimum 

* Not recognized as an essential nutrient by the AAFCO Dog Food Nutrient Profile.

Calorie Content: 3,777 kcal/kg (353 kcal/cup) Calculated Metabolizable Energy.

AAFCO Statement
Animal feeding tests using Association of American Feed Control Officials procedures substantiate that Premium Edge® Chicken & Rice Adult Dog Formula provides complete and balanced nutrition for the maintenance of adult dogs.
Ingredients
Chicken, chicken meal, ocean fish meal, whole grain brown rice, cracked pearled barley, white rice, oatmeal, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), potatoes, tomato pomace, egg product, flaxseed, natural chicken flavor, choline chloride, dried chicory root, glucosamine hydrochloride, kelp, carrots, peas, apples, tomatoes, blueberries, spinach, dried skim milk, cranberry powder, rosemary extract, parsley flake, yucca schidigera extract, L-Carnitine, chondroitin sulfate, dried fermentation products of Enterococcus faecium, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Lactobacillus casei and Lactobacillus plantarum, dried Trichoderma longibrachiatum fermentation extract, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate, manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin, vitamin D supplement, folic acid.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

something i could not find on premium edge is the calcium/phosphorus levels.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

If dogs have liver issues and have a high protien diet that will cause some major issues BUT protien in a normal healthy dog it wouldn't hurt them that is what a vet had said.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

actually a dog with liver issues may require higher protein.

here is something i found on that.
Canine Liver Disease Diet


----------

